# Have any novel uses for a small shop compressor?



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Was sitting in my wood shop, looking at the compressor, and wondered what else I can use it for besides nail & staple guns and blowing sawdust from one place to another or clearing A/C drain lines. I didn’t come up with much so I thought I’d throw it out for discussion and maybe get to utilize it more.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Jim, you didn't mention paint, stain and lacquer spraying.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi jjciesla

It can do so much more,,compressor air can be used for a air drill press vise,it can be used for clamping wood down quick and fast, you can buy floor pads that can move equipment around the shop (no wheels needed), you can also get a router that runs on air not to say anything about all the air tools like drills,saws,etc. it can also to used for gluing projects up with a vac.bag, it works the same way when you run water or air by a small port it pulls the air out of the bag. 

You can buy many types of air cly.that can do many jobs around the shop.
I use copper 1/2" pipe to run the air all over the shop and out side the shop...it's always easyer than digging out drop cords..plus if you use the coil type air hose ,once you unplug it pulls the hose right back in place.
use two big hose winders that hold 50ft of hose, I'm lazzy and once I pull the air hose it's back in place on the coil/hose winder...

Many Mfg. don't use elec.power tools they use AIR tools the norm,less parts to wear out and last longer and are smaller and are a bit lighter for the tool user . 

i.e. 1/2" drill that's only 1.5 lbs and 1/4 the size and weight...and has more torg.than the normal elec drill...

======





jjciesla said:


> Was sitting in my wood shop, looking at the compressor, and wondered what else I can use it for besides nail & staple guns and blowing sawdust from one place to another or clearing A/C drain lines. I didn’t come up with much so I thought I’d throw it out for discussion and maybe get to utilize it more.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Inflate balloons
Make soap bubbles in the swimming pool
Fill auto and bike tires
Attach the hose to a length of surgical tubing. Plug the other end, and inflate. Makes a neat explosion.

Need any more of my great ideas?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

Some good ones LOL LOL  " soap bubbles " LOL LOL 

It's funny you should say something about surgical tubing, I use it all the time for clamping up wood projects , I don't over fill it but works great for a quick clamp...I put in a tee fitting with a tire valve and cap.. works great for the odd shape items... 

I used it for the US type football banks I make,,,that one was a hard one to glue up and the surgical tubing made it easy.
It looked something like the picture below.. 

=========



AxlMyk said:


> Inflate balloons
> Make soap bubbles in the swimming pool
> Fill auto and bike tires
> Attach the hose to a length of surgical tubing. Plug the other end, and inflate. Makes a neat explosion.
> ...


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

I've seen where people have made vacuum clamps out of their air compressors. I know I love my vacuum clamp. Sure is handy at times.


----------



## Walnut (Jan 14, 2005)

Blowing dust off of my clothes prior to entering the SWMBO domain


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Walnut said:


> Blowing dust off of my clothes prior to entering the SWMBO domain


Be sure to mention this procedure to your insurance agent. You might qualify for a discount on your life insurance.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> HI Mike
> 
> It's funny you should say something about surgical tubing, I use it all the time for clamping up wood projects , I don't over fill it but works great for a quick clamp...I put in a tee fitting with a tire valve and cap.. works great for the odd shape items...
> 
> =========


Please tell us more. Fittings, size of tubing etc. That application is interesting. 

And it sounds like it would be almost as much fun as blowing bubbles


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to have and use an air ratchet and chisle. I tossed them for the electrical tools. Equal to or higher torque and no wait for the comp to charge up enough for the things to work.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

How about applying your woodworking skills to make a mini-pipe-organ?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Cassandra said:


> How about applying your woodworking skills to make a mini-pipe-organ?


My mind immediately flashed on the challenge of steam-bending wooden pipes.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Taking off the wheels on your vehicles that have been put on by that &%^$#@#$ guy in the place where you bought your last set of tires. You know, the high impact, high torque, weapon the gorilla uses to make sure you have to come back to him to change a flat!


----------



## LoneStarGuitar (Feb 15, 2009)

a1tomo said:


> Taking off the wheels on your vehicles that have been put on by that &%^$#@#$ guy in the place where you bought your last set of tires. You know, the high impact, high torque, weapon the gorilla uses to make sure you have to come back to him to change a flat!


Agreed. These gorillas apparently do not know the meaning of the phrase "courtesy tight"


No BS: I was changing a tire on a work truck a while back and it took my 215 pound a$$ jumping on the 4 way WITH a 3 foot cheater to make the blasted lugs bust loose.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*copper pipe*



bobj3 said:


> Hi jjciesla
> 
> It can do so much more,,compressor air can be used for a air drill press vise,it can be used for clamping wood down quick and fast, you can buy floor pads that can move equipment around the shop (no wheels needed), you can also get a router that runs on air not to say anything about all the air tools like drills,saws,etc. it can also to used for gluing projects up with a vac.bag, it works the same way when you run water or air by a small port it pulls the air out of the bag.
> 
> ...


Odd you should mention copper pipe---When I built our new home in Kingman Az., I installed Quick disconects at all locations of electrical outlets along my workbenches,some 45 ft. compressor is located in in another closet typeroom, (no noise). I realize this is a convenience in new construction, but I have waited a long time for a garage shop, almost like Christmas!!! Thanks for listening, Frank Lee


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Frank

It sure works for me,, I know they say it will not hold to much ,but I run my compressor at 175 lb..and I have not any air leaks,,I also put Quick disconnects from the compressor to the copper pipe and a one or two on the out side of the shop wall..  I do like to paint out side the shop.. and a water drain on most of the drops..

======





Frank Lee said:


> Odd you should mention copper pipe---When I built our new home in Kingman Az., I installed Quick disconects at all locations of electrical outlets along my workbenches,some 45 ft. compressor is located in in another closet typeroom, (no noise). I realize this is a convenience in new construction, but I have waited a long time for a garage shop, almost like Christmas!!! Thanks for listening, Frank Lee


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

You could use plastic pipe too.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

harbor freight sells a 1/2" breaker bar that works great for times like these...it has come in handy more times than I can count. 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices




LoneStarGuitar said:


> Agreed. These gorillas apparently do not know the meaning of the phrase "courtesy tight"
> 
> 
> No BS: I was changing a tire on a work truck a while back and it took my 215 pound a$$ jumping on the 4 way WITH a 3 foot cheater to make the blasted lugs bust loose.


----------



## Frank Lee (Nov 29, 2008)

*copper pipe*



bobj3 said:


> HI Frank
> 
> It sure works for me,, I know they say it will not hold to much ,but I run my compressor at 175 lb..and I have not any air leaks,,I also put Quick disconnects from the compressor to the copper pipe and a one or two on the out side of the shop wall..  I do like to paint out side the shop.. and a water drain on most of the drops..
> 
> ======


POINT of interest BOB< when you say "it won't hold much, do you have a tank reservoir or use the pipe system for your"tank" ? This was my first attempt at "sweating" copper, I like you was blessed with no leaks. I use a 15 gal tank for a reservoir, so far every thing works fine Later, Frank


----------

